# Rioja ideas .



## salomon

Planning a (very) roundabout route between Andorra and France. i am settled on Rioja as a target . Anyone been ? Anything not to miss or avoid ? End september / early October .
Gracias


----------



## jiwawa

Tasting the wine seems like a good idea!


----------



## suedew

Don't miss Haro and the wine tasting. Capital of the region, campsite is ACSI has good facilities we will be back later this year as we didn't give ourselves enough time.

Sue


----------



## bigfrank3

Go for the aged reds


----------



## listerdiesel

We went to Northern Spain three times, stayed just outside Logroño at Navarette, lovely area, loads of wine available almost anywhere, big selection.

Nice part of the world at this time of year.

Peter


----------



## blondel

Another vote for Haro and the ACSI campsite. Lovely little town within easy walking distance (if a bit of a steep hill into it - still it is all downhill on the way back :wink: )


----------



## organplayer

*Organplayer*

Agree with all that's been stated about the region and Haro in particular. We were there in sunny warm weather early Spring this year and purchased a 15 litre box of super duper red wine to celebrate our 50th wedding anniversary few weeks ago.


----------



## salomon

Thanks.
Had planned on Lagroño and Haro anyway so seems Haro has a vote. You mention ASCI, which we dont do or have. Any one just park up or wild camp ?

And we know reds very well in Andorra. Crianza, Reserva, gran reserva. Love em all


----------



## HermanHymer

suedew said:


> Don't miss Haro and the wine tasting. Capital of the region, campsite is ACSI has good facilities we will be back later this year as we didn't give ourselves enough time.
> 
> Sue


Ditto - but check if its open still at that time. there is a big parking near the campsite which is used as an aire. Search posts there was info on it a while back. Sorry I would help search but in McDo's and have to go.


----------



## vicdicdoc

bigfrank3 said:


> Go for the aged reds


After a few glasses -DON'T go for the local ageing redheads - they'll be used to the booze & will drink you under the table :lol:


----------



## peejay

> *salomon wrote :-*Thanks.
> Had planned on Lagroño and Haro anyway so seems Haro has a vote. You mention ASCI, which we dont do or have. Any one just park up or wild camp ?


According to Furgovw.org there is a wildspot in the Fuento del Moro leisure area just to the west of Haro, not used it myself but it looks ok.

42.573089 -2.864428

http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=152188.0

There is also a free aire to the north at Miranda de Ebro, ok to service the van but not particularly picturesque and a bit noisy for an overnight...

42.688457 -2.954686

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12064

Pete


----------

